# Steel wool? ScotchBrite? Which one and Why?



## LeeBarker

Do you have both in the drawer?

If not, which do you prefer and why?

If so, which do you use where and why?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Deycart

I have used both and I use steel wool for oil finishes and scotchbrite for water based finishes. Steel wool is way cheaper so I tend to use oil finishes mostly. Plus it is way easier to find and find it in different grades.


----------



## TerryFerguson

I agree with the previous post. I mostly use scotch brite or similar and less expensive sanding/abrasive pads from the big box stores. 0000 steel wool is kept around for metal parts and tools - steel and brass, although I'm not fond of little particles that come off in use. I don't apply danish oil finishes with either one, but prefer to use rags and wet or dry sandpaper. I have used both wool and pads, along with various products, to remove rust.

Lee: I'm wondering what your experience is?


----------



## jumbojack

I hate steel wool. the only thing I find it useful for is plugging up holes so vermin do not get in the house.


----------



## jumbojack

I hate steel wool. the only thing I find it useful for is plugging up holes so vermin do not get in the house. Give me 600 grit wet/dry any day.


----------



## waho6o9

Bronze wool doesn't rust.

Steel wool is for metal IMHO.

Not into Scotchbrite. Sand paper rules!


----------



## greg48

Generally have 1-2 grades of steel wool around. Mostly to clean saw tops, ways (shop smith), etc. and apply wax thereto. Never tried ScotchBrite on anything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## vipond33

Steel wool, 0000 grade (made in USA only) can't be beat for rubdowns as it will flex down into the pores on open grain wood and is great generally as you can touch up and instantly see your progress. It conforms easily to curves and works great on small bevels without cutting through like sandpaper. I use it with wiping varnish, oils, wax and also dry for a "furniture" finish (pre-scratching). Having said all that I simply hate the problem of breakdown and bits of steel. Still, I'd never give it up, you'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## roman

I stopped using steel wool after noticing micro small bits of it, left under or in the finish, then oxidizing and leaving small greenish dots. Now I use it to apply a wax coat only

Started using a product that looks like scotch brite but it isnt. Available at speciatly abrasive and finish suppliers in rolls approx., 6 " x 50 ft. Comes in different grits and is perfect for sanding between coats of lacquer where crisp edges from coping are, cant sand through the stain.

Cheers


----------



## bobasaurus

000 or 0000 steel wool is great for in-between finishing stages, but the steel dust drives me nuts and I always end up with some in my finish. The synthetic steel wools (scotchbrite-like pads) work okay, but they don't scuff up surfaces to the same degree as real steel wool and so subsequent coats don't really build as quickly. I have yet to settle on one or the other… seems like I alternate every time I finish something.


----------



## Deycart

Moron, Could you post a link to your supplier?


----------



## TedW

I keep both on hand, of all different grades, for way to many uses to list here. As for scuffing between finishes, I prefer sandpaper, sanding sponge or steel wool. Scotch bright starts off too scratchy and quickly turns to not scratchy enough.


----------



## a1Jim

I have never had a use for steel wool ,sand paper does the job for me.


----------



## longgone

I use steel wool and solve the fne particle problem by putting a couple of magnets inside a piece of fine cloth and lightly rubbing over the work. works like a charm.


----------



## TerryFerguson

I'm just looking through the Lee Valley catalog (page 209) and I see a product that I'm unfamiliar with. It's called "Siawool" - nylon fiber impregnated with silicone carbide abrasive particles, so no steel fragments. Right next to that are Norton 3X contour pads - aluminum oxide on high density foam. Anyone tried these?


----------



## roman

@ DayCart

Cant help you. I gave up woodworking several years ago in favour of guiding people through it

Google it, U Tube it

Abrasive suppliers/Specialty finishing supplies

Merry Christmas

: ))


----------



## ClintSearl

Maroon scotchbrite for everything but the final rubout of a film finish (poly or lacquer). Then it's 0000 steel wool lubed with paste wax, polished with old toweling.


----------



## Gene01

I'm with Clint except I go from Maroon to grey and then white. Then liberon 0000 and wax to rub out the finish.


----------



## MonteCristo

If you use steel wool, you need to use the stuff that's oil free (eg from Lee Valley) otherwise you may have finishing problems.


----------



## Grandpa

I never use steel wool between coats of finish. I have used it on the final coat to smooth it but like a1Jim says sandpaper does the job so well why mess with that stuff. Clean old parts maybe.


----------

